# UHD Graphics 630 on 12.2-RELEASE



## toni (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi there
I am currently spending some time on a script that can be used post-install with

```
fetch https://tsd.ovh/c.txt -o - | csh
```
It installs pkg, some tools, creates a user, some scripts and if it's run on my box (lenovo thinkcentre m720 tiny with i5-9400t, intel UHD Graphics 630) it installs additionally the drm-kmod package and writes the kld_list entry in rc.conf.
The script is not yet complete and may still contain errors, i would not admit to use it for now, but on FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE on my box it works in sense of after the reboot drm and i915kms get loaded and giving me three active screens and xorg with i3 (if installed) working properly. 
On the FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE somehow the same thing results in three black screens after the module load without any chance to do anything afterwards.
Did i miss something or did something change inbetween those releases like defaults or i don't know what?
Next up i will probably try to start sshd to be able to read on the messages while doing a kldload to find out more, but does anyone yet has an idea what it could be all about?


----------



## Emrion (Nov 13, 2020)

upgraded to 12.2 release from 12.1 release.  kmod not working
					

I deleted the old kmod from pkg remove and installed the drm-kmod from ports but I'm still getting a panic when it tries to load it. I have an amd gpu.  If you want the log file can you tell me how to get it?




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Or wait until this package gets build for 12.2-RELEASE. The problem will disappear itself.


----------



## toni (Nov 13, 2020)

Ah ok, so kinda classic „what have i done wrong?“ „you took the most recent version“ (; despite from not building on your own...


----------



## Emrion (Nov 13, 2020)

I can tell you I will wait 12.1 EOL before upgrade. This problem with DRM comes in almost all minor versions of FreeBSD. I don't know who's to blame, but that sucks, really.


----------



## StreetDancer (Dec 12, 2020)

toni said:


> Hi there
> I am currently spending some time on a script that can be used post-install with
> 
> ```
> ...


toni,

Did you manage to get UHD Graphics 630 working correctly with maximum resolution? I have the ASUS Prime B360M-A w/ i5 unlocked and 12.1 didn't work for me. 

If 12.2 works; I would be excited to give it another install. Please let me know! Thank you.


----------

